
CVE-2020-2040 Palo Alto Networks fixes critical flaw in PAN-OS firewall softwar - based2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/palo-alto-networks-fixes-critical-flaw-in-pan-os-firewall-software/
======
based2
[https://www.healthcareinfosecurity.com/palo-alto-networks-
pa...](https://www.healthcareinfosecurity.com/palo-alto-networks-
patches-6-firewall-vulnerabilities-a-14977)

